# Neuer PC startet nicht einmal ins BIOS. Schwarzer Bildschirm...



## marvel_master (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin allmählich mit meinen Ideen am Ende. Vielleicht habt ihr noch eine Idee.
Geht darum, dass ich neuer PC nach dem aktivieren nichts macht. Schwarzer Bildschirm.

Habe mir folgenden PC zusammengebaut:

1 x ASUS ROG Maximus VII Hero (90MB0UI00-M0EAY0)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)


Wenn ich ihn einschalte, laufen die Gehäuse Lüfter und der CPU Lüfter an und drehen sich.
Der Asus Q-Code lautet 00. 
Einen Ton gibt es nicht. Liegt aber wohl daran, dass das Gehäuse kein Speaker mehr hat sondern
nur noch einen HD Audio Anschluss

Zuerst hatte ich noch die Ram Module und eine Festplatte angeschlossen. Diese danach aber
abgeklemt, um diese als Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen.

Ich habe den Bildschirm an den VGA und DVI Anschlüssen vom Board ausprobiert und natürlich
an der MSI GTX 970 Karte. Selbes Resultat. Die 970er Karte habe ich inzwischen auch ausgebaut.

Wieder gestartet --> schwarzer Bildschirm

Danach habe ich alle sonstigen Kabel vom Board abgezogen. JEtzt ist nur noch die Stromversorgung
an dem Board. Allerdings selber Resultat. Ich habe dann halt über den Power Button direkt auf
dem Board das Mainboard gestartet. 


Manchmal lese ich etwas von CPU Power Connector und das man den anschliessen soll. Was soll
das sein?! Ich kenne nur die Board Versorung mit dem 24 Pin Stecker. Siehe auch das angehängte Bild. 

Die Anleitung hier habe ich auch größtenteils abgearbeitet.
"No POST", "system won't boot", and "no video output" troubleshooting checklist - Product - Motherboards

Hat noch jemand eine Idee? Insbesondere der CPU Connector würde mich mal interessieren ob
das die Ursache ist?!

Update. 

Also eine Ursache habe ich gefunden. Es lag tatsächlich an dem CPU Power Connector. Nachdem ich jetzt vom Netzteil dort auch das entsprechende
Kabel reingesteckt habe, 2x4 PINs, kommen jetzt zumindestens andere Fehlermeldungen.

Es laufen folgende Q-Codes durch. Unter andem 58 : CPU self test failed. Cache error. 

Kann es sein, dass die CPU dann defekt ist?! 
Folgende Codes kommen auch noch:


03
08
10
13
15
18
3C
3E
36
21 
33
35
38
39
40
58


VG
Marvel


----------



## marvel_master (3. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Post kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

Jaja der verhexte Stromanschluss für die CPU wird gerne mal vergessen. Bei dem jetzt auftretenden Fehler würde ich fast auf einen zu stramm sitzenden CPU Kühler tippen.
 Versuche doch beim nächsten mal den Bearbeiten Button zu nutzen damit die Mods nicht eingreifen müssen wegen der Doppelposts


----------



## marvel_master (3. Oktober 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jaja der verhexte Stromanschluss für die CPU wird gerne mal vergessen. Bei dem jetzt auftretenden Fehler würde ich fast auf einen zu stramm sitzenden CPU Kühler tippen.
> Versuche doch beim nächsten mal den Bearbeiten Button zu nutzen damit die Mods nicht eingreifen müssen wegen der Doppelposts



Den Kühler habe ich jetzt abgeschraubt und einfach nur drauf gelegt. Stramm ist da nix mehr. Selbes Resultat.

Ist es möglich die CPU zu zerstören, wenn man die Stecker beim CPU Connector falsch reinsteckt?! Zum Bsp wenn man dort die Stromversorgung der Grafikkarte reinsteckt. Brennt dann die CPU durch?

VG
Marvel


----------



## derking708 (3. Oktober 2014)

Welche Bios Version haste du??? Die Cpu geht erst ab 0609 http://www.asus.com/de/support/CPU/1/45/6/11/sd6m57BTRp2aww2v/C20140529173757/Der 
Ram steht auch nicht in der liste des Mainboards mit drin http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO_MEMORY_QVL.pdf


----------



## marvel_master (3. Oktober 2014)

derking708 schrieb:


> Welche Bios Version haste du??? Die Cpu geht erst ab 1504 ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support - MAXIMUS VI HERO
> Der Ram steht auch nicht in der liste des Mainboards mit drin http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VI-HERO/M6H_DRAM_QVL_0703.pdf


 
Den RAM habe ich ja gar nicht eingebaut. 

Wie kann ich die Bios Version sehen, wenn nicht einmal der Bildschirm angeht?! Revision 1.01 steht auf dem Board selber. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Board die CPU kann. Sonst würde Intel ja keine Cashback Aktion für die Kombination mit dem Board + der verwendeten CPU machen.

VG
Marvel


----------



## Z3Rlot (3. Oktober 2014)

marvel_master schrieb:


> Den RAM habe ich ja gar nicht eingebaut.
> 
> Wie kann ich die Bios Version sehen, wenn nicht einmal der Bildschirm angeht?! Revision 1.01 steht auf dem Board selber.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Board die CPU kann. Sonst würde Intel ja keine Cashback Aktion für die Kombination mit dem Board + der verwendeten CPU machen.
> ...


 
Also hast du keinen Ram drin?
Den brauchst du aber.
Kannst ja mal mit einen Riegel testen und ein Bios reset machen.
Batterie rausnehmen und pc vom strom trennen paar mal den Powerknopf drücken dann Batterie wieder rein.
Kühler leicht festmachen gegenbenfalls nochmal die cpu neu im Sockel setzen.
Netzteilanschlüsse wirklich alle am Mainboard dran die wichtig sind?
Wenn nicht Bios flashen falls altes Bios drauf ist.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Board die CPU kann. Sonst würde Intel  ja keine Cashback Aktion für die Kombination mit dem Board + der  verwendeten CPU machen.
Glaub das juckt den nicht

Achso alle unnützen geräte wie USB sticks und kabel ab auch tastatur und maus.
Nur den Monitor ran und Strom.


----------



## derking708 (3. Oktober 2014)

connected the 24 pins EATX and 2x4 pins 12v EATX
Lautsprecher an den Lautsprecher Pins auf der Systemtafelanschluss angeschlißen das find ich bei Google so


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (3. Oktober 2014)

marvel_master schrieb:


> Den RAM habe ich ja gar nicht eingebaut.
> 
> Wie kann ich die Bios Version sehen, wenn nicht einmal der Bildschirm angeht?! Revision 1.01 steht auf dem Board selber.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Board die CPU kann. Sonst würde Intel ja keine Cashback Aktion für die Kombination mit dem Board + der verwendeten CPU machen.
> ...


 

Bitte WAS? Du lässt den PC ohne Ram laufen? Dir ist baer kalr, dass er nur mit RAM angeht


----------



## marvel_master (3. Oktober 2014)

Update: 
Nachdem ich jetzt mal die RAM Riegel 10x ein und ausgebaut habe und alle Bänke durch habe, geht jetzt plötzlich
der RAM und ich sehe sogar etwas auf dem Bildschirm. 

Zumindestens 1 Schritt weiter. 




> Bitte WAS? Du lässt den PC ohne Ram laufen? Dir ist baer kalr, dass er nur mit RAM angeht



RAM ist drin. Selbes Resultat.



Z3Rlot schrieb:


> Also hast du keinen Ram drin?
> Den brauchst du aber.
> Kannst ja mal mit einen Riegel testen und ein Bios reset machen.
> Batterie rausnehmen und pc vom strom trennen paar mal den Powerknopf drücken dann Batterie wieder rein.
> ...


Ja, ich denke. Reset hat nichts gebracht.



> Wenn nicht Bios flashen falls altes Bios drauf ist.



Mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm ist das schwierig. 



> Achso alle unnützen geräte wie USB sticks und kabel ab auch tastatur und maus.
> Nur den Monitor ran und Strom.



Ist der Fall. 



> connected the 24 pins EATX and 2x4 pins 12v EATX
> Lautsprecher an den Lautsprecher Pins auf der Systemtafelanschluss angeschlißen das find ich bei Google so



Sind angeschlossen.
Siehe hier:
http://s7.directupload.net/images/141003/ssoialby.jpg

Entweder ist die CPU durchgebrannt (falsche Stecker (VGA Karte) zuerst verwendet) oder das BIOS ist zu alt. Dann müsste ich erst eine alte Intel CPU nehmen um an das Bios dran zu kommen. Habe dummerweise keine Intel CPU. 

VG
Marvel


----------



## Z3Rlot (3. Oktober 2014)

Hast du den VGA Kabel auch an der Grafikkarte?
Grafikkarte Strom?
Gegenbenfalls mal die Onboardkarte Grafik nutzen falls vorhanden aber die Richtige Grafikk.voher Rausnehmen.
1 Ram in einer Bank nur stecken.
Bios Resetet schon??


----------



## marvel_master (3. Oktober 2014)

derking708 schrieb:


> Welche Bios Version haste du??? Die Cpu geht erst ab 1504 ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support - MAXIMUS VI HERO
> Der Ram steht auch nicht in der liste des Mainboards mit drin http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VI-HERO/M6H_DRAM_QVL_0703.pdf


 
Hi,

das nur als Info bzw. Warnung an die Threadfinder der Zukunft. Der LInk oben bezieht sich auf das Maximus Hero VI und nicht Maximus Hero VII. 

Nicht das ihr damit eurer Bios kaputt macht.

VG
Marvel


----------



## marvel_master (3. Oktober 2014)

Z3Rlot schrieb:


> Hast du den VGA Kabel auch an der Grafikkarte?
> Grafikkarte Strom?
> Gegenbenfalls mal die Onboardkarte Grafik nutzen falls vorhanden aber die Richtige Grafikk.voher Rausnehmen.
> 1 Ram in einer Bank nur stecken.
> Bios Resetet schon??


 
Hi Z3Rlot,

danke für die Tipps. Inzwischen bin soweit, dass ich zumindestens den Bildschirm sehe. Siehe oben. Ich  habe die RAMs des öfteren ein und ausgebaut. Vermutlich war eines nicht perfekt im Slot.

VG
Marvel


----------



## Z3Rlot (3. Oktober 2014)

marvel_master schrieb:


> Hi Z3Rlot,
> 
> danke für die Tipps. Inzwischen bin soweit, dass ich zumindestens den Bildschirm sehe. Siehe oben. Ich  habe die RAMs des öfteren ein und ausgebaut. Vermutlich war eines nicht perfekt im Slot.
> 
> ...



Okay naja wenn ich helfen konnte.
Ja das BIOs ist für mein Board teoretisch.
die CPU sollte von anfang an laufen da dieses Board dafür ausgelegt ist. 
 Habe garnicht so auf dein Board geschaut(wegen dem BIos update vom Board) gehabt aber dann wäre es klar gewesen
Jetzt verstehe ich wie du es meintest das ist natürlich richtig so das es laufen muss.


----------



## derking708 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hab die links korrigiert, sorry


----------



## marvel_master (3. Oktober 2014)

Noch ein Update bzw. eine Info für zukünftige Generationen.

Inzwischen kann ich mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit behaupten, dass es am RAM lag. Eines der Module ist wohl defekt. 
Wenn nur Nr.1 drin ist, ist alles gut. Sobald ich  Modul 2 einbaue, bleibt der Bildschirm wieder schwarz.  Habe es diesmal auch bombenfest
reingedrückt. Hat nichts gebracht. 

Oder b)
Das Board kommt mit diesen Modulen generell nicht klar und hat Probleme damit. Dann müsste man vielleicht doch das Asus Handbuch konsultieren und
vom Hersteller freigegebene Module verwenden.

Ob der Fehler ganz am Anfang mit Q-Code 58 am nicht korrekt eingebauten RAM lag, kann ich aktuell nicht mehr sagen.

VG
Marvel


----------



## derking708 (3. Oktober 2014)

In der liste http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO_MEMORY_QVL.pdf
steht er nicht, aber laufen kann er trotzdem.


----------



## Liparit (3. Oktober 2014)

zweite Seite nicht gesehen


----------



## Z3Rlot (4. Oktober 2014)

Hast du denn beide RAM Module einzeln getestet.
Wenn beide einzeln laufen dann gehen sie teoretisch ja beide.
Eventuell das Bios auf den neusten Stand bringen.
Kann wirklich Helfen.
Falls du dann immer noch Probleme hast RAM austauschen lassen.
Wenn der neue auch bockt und er für das Board geeignet ist hat das Board ein Ding weg was ich aber nicht glaube.
Manche Boards bocken halt auch mit 8gb riegeln.
Hab das MaximusHero davor und kann dir die 16Gbx2 1600 9,9,9,24,2 1,5v von Gskill RipjawsX empfehlen die Laufen bei mir zumindest problemlos.


----------



## marvel_master (5. Oktober 2014)

Z3Rlot schrieb:


> Hast du denn beide RAM Module einzeln getestet.
> Wenn beide einzeln laufen dann gehen sie teoretisch ja beide.
> Eventuell das Bios auf den neusten Stand bringen.
> Kann wirklich Helfen.
> Falls du dann immer noch Probleme hast RAM austauschen lassen.



Habe jetzt das andere Modul eingebaut. Wieder stillstand + schwarzer Bildschirm. Das heile Module wieder eingebaut--> PC geht.

Somit ist wohl das Modul defekt. 

Blöd ist jetzt nur, dass es ein KIT mit 2x 8 GB war. Jetzt muss ich beide einschicken zwecks Garantie. Arg...
Bios ist auf dem neusten Stand.

VG
Marvel


----------



## Z3Rlot (5. Oktober 2014)

Okay da kann man nichts machen.
Aber gut dann liegt es nur am Ram.
Hast den Fehler was manchmal auch schwieger verlaufen kann.
Der ist ja dann auch schnell behoben.
Rede doch mal mit dein Händler vielleicht lässt sich da was machen.


----------

